
Digital signatures in browser with MetaMask and Ethereum keys - ageyev
https://cryptonomica.net/eth-sign
======
ageyev
Cryptonomica.net launched a web application for digital signatures (signing
and signatures verification) using
MetaMask([https://metamask.io](https://metamask.io)) plugin for browsers,
Ethereum ([https://www.ethereum.org](https://www.ethereum.org)) keys and
Cryptonomica identity
verification([https://github.com/Cryptonomica/cryptonomica/wiki/CRYPTONOMI...](https://github.com/Cryptonomica/cryptonomica/wiki/CRYPTONOMICA-
Identity-Verification)):

[https://cryptonomica.net/eth-sign](https://cryptonomica.net/eth-sign)

You do not need ETH (ether) to sign or to verify signature, just MetaMask and
Ethereum key.

Information about key owner is read from Cryptonomica smart contract
([https://etherscan.io/address/0x846942953c3b2A898F10DF1e32763...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x846942953c3b2A898F10DF1e32763A823bf6b27f))
that keeps information about verified keys.

To store key information in smart contract
([https://etherscan.io/address/0x846942953c3b2A898F10DF1e32763...](https://etherscan.io/address/0x846942953c3b2A898F10DF1e32763A823bf6b27f))
you can verify your identity via
[https://cryptonomica.net](https://cryptonomica.net)

